# Where Can I Buy Kinkajou's!!!!!



## rikkimoore1995 (Jul 3, 2015)

Someone PLEASE help us out!!!

Me and my partner have been looking to buy one for over a year now and are really running out of ideas where to look moneys not important as its a life long dream to own one years of research undertaken just cannot seem to find one to buy anywhere.

Any help and advice would me much appreciated.x


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Somewhere over the rainbow!


----------



## aardvark28 (Oct 10, 2013)

There are several of us who own and breed Kinkajous here in the UK but offspring are often passed between breeders and with the relative scarcity of the species in captivity selling one as a pet without the chance of further reproduction would not be something most of us would countenance.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Never understood what "years of research" means though, or why you would need to, or why that might persuade a breeder to sell to a buyer, or even how one fills "years" with research!!!


----------



## rikkimoore1995 (Jul 3, 2015)

*years of study*

to ensure that im fully aware of what im getting into,
im happy to buy pairs as we have a very large house and a selection of gliders we breed already: victory:


----------



## boa10 (Mar 19, 2008)

*honey bear*

I have one female for sale 
The problem for you is, I live in Peru
Although I don't know if they are on Cites and what app are they?
I breed them here for the local market


----------



## boa10 (Mar 19, 2008)

I also have a pair of capybaras and spider monkeys

Again I think capybaras are not on cites and possibly I could export the babies when they are available unfortunately the monkeys are app1


----------



## KingElf (Sep 23, 2013)

2 mins searching on google I found 2 kinkajous for sale 2k each...


----------



## KingElf (Sep 23, 2013)

2 mins searching on google I found 2 kinkajous for sale in the uk 2k each...


----------



## boa10 (Mar 19, 2008)

wow two thousand pounds each.

I sell them here for $100 males S150 females or $225 a pair.

Wild caught are illegal, not enforced, from the market $30-$50.


----------



## KingElf (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah 2grand a piece for UK cb kinkajous that's the only adverts I saw though so not sure if that's the going rate over here or its someone extracting the urine...


----------

